# I don't even have 2,000 miles when....



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I got rear ended last night. I was at the stoplight and I had a red light but the turing lane had a green and she must had not been paying attention. I thought it was going to be horrible, but when I went to go look at it but NOT EVEN A DENT! Got a couple scuff marks and I have the RS package so the plastic piece with the chrome insert is going to need to be replaced.























Lucky nothing major  But I can't believe already someone hit me.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I call it the curse of the new car. Lol I had something simular happen to me but it was my fault. This sucka man.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear, knock on wood i haven't had any accidents but it can happen to anyone. Be grateful your ok and that you have insurance.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I can post pictures after lunch. You will laugh and says it nothing but it just doesn't feel new anymore  lol.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

****, sorry to hear this! Glad you and the car are fine. I would be pissed to the point of tears, haha!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

if this happened to me, itd give me an excuse to get a rear diffuser
either way, hope it gets fixed and back to the way it was


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Trust me I almost teared up, in a manly way though! You can barley tell, but I know its there so i want it fixed.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I know the feeling, my Holden Cruze CDX diesel was 6 weeks old and 300km from home, when a taxi did a u turn straight into the side of my new car. It took over $4000.00 to get it fixed and I was without it for a month. It was still drivable after the hit but required the whole side of the car to be removed to fix. Now you can't tell it was ever damaged. There was only panel damage.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh man ^^^^ NO GOOD ^^^^


It could have been a lot worse. Going to a couple shops this weekend to see what the damage is.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

look at what happened to me at around 2k miles 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...quarter-panel-removal-mod-weight-savings.html


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup. Par for the course. Something always happens when it's new.

Sorry to hear the bad news. But welcome to the club.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In the 'Turn a Lemon into Lemonade' mindset, If I had to take a hit, gimme a punch in a plastic bumper cover anytime.......stay away from the sheetmetal.

Usually the paint on the bumper (because it was painted elseware) does not have a perfect match from new, sometimes it is even closer on the redo.....

Rob


----------

